# Burn-Out?



## mindtrip (May 21, 2015)

Just curious...

I work 8-10 hours a day.  The plants stay on HPS or MH during the day (depending on cycle).  What harm can realistically come to my plants if a bulb burns out and their light cycle is screwed up by 6 or so hours?  If that happens once, will they hermie?  What does everyone do to prevent this?


----------



## Rosebud (May 21, 2015)

I think most folks replace bulbs at regular intervals so as to prevent that. If everything else is good in your grow depending on your genetics, one slip shouldn't do anything.


----------



## mindtrip (May 21, 2015)

Thanks, Rose.  How often do you suggest to replace bulbs?  I've put one MH and one HPS through one grow so far, and I'm getting ready to put my MH back in action.  I really don't trust the manufacturers' advertised hours on bulbs.


----------



## techrons78 (May 22, 2015)

Yes thats also part of reason I went to led...I feel more comfy leaving my house now with lights on...nice thing about multiple fixtures of led one goes out I have 2 more in tent with it...do if. One goes then you have still 600 watts or so...just my 2cents


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2015)

I used to change mine out once a year. But maybe others will chime in and say what they do.


----------



## mindtrip (May 22, 2015)

Thanks to both of you.  I guess I'll try another two grows and if I make it through them, I'll swap out.  Bulbs are relatively cheap, luckily.


----------



## Kraven (May 22, 2015)

I get new ones on my birthday each year so yes, I replace mine annually.


----------



## mindtrip (May 22, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> I get new ones on my birthday each year so yes, I replace mine annually.



Thanks, Kraven.  I think that's what I'll aim for.  I'm using (relatively) cheap equipment, but if the bulbs will go a year each, I'll roll with it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 22, 2015)

I replaced them when they went out...which wasn't too often. I ran two HPS hoods per tent, so it wouldn't be a total loss if it happened. Also, think of people that lose electricity often in the winter (like myself) .. a day of total darkness wouldn't really much affect anything.. but much after 24 hours, and I'd be turning my generator on!


----------



## mindtrip (May 23, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I replaced them when they went out...which wasn't too often. I ran two HPS hoods per tent, so it wouldn't be a total loss if it happened. Also, think of people that lose electricity often in the winter (like myself) .. a day of total darkness wouldn't really much affect anything.. but much after 24 hours, and I'd be turning my generator on!



Good to know.  I've just been worried about a hermie, but if 24 hours of disruption won't do it, I'm good!


----------



## Bongofury (May 23, 2015)

Great info.... Thanks everyone...


----------

